

Barclays and Halifax are misguided and unethical for disallowing rooted phones - paulfurley
https://twitter.com/paul_furley/status/554631054611730432

======
paulfurley
I'd be interested to know what other software professionals think of this.

I believe policies like Halifax's and Barclays' nudge us towards a world of
software jaildom - and I don't think this is the direction we should aim for.

Paul

